# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  η "φάρμα" μου

## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά 
τι κάνουμε όλοι καλά?έχω καιρό να γράψω λόγο υποχρεώσεων αλλα παρακολουθώ :Happy: 

λοιπόν 1 update για το κοτετσακι μου..

διαβάζοντας και ψάχνοντας είδα ποικιλία σε ράτσες π δεν φανταζόμουνα ότι υπάρχει στα κοτόπουλα...σιγά σιγά έβαλα μπρός και τ κοτεστακι γίνετε φάρμα... :Big Grin: 



και ξεκινάμε..


τα γαλλάκια που μου είχαν χαρίσει το καλοκαίρι πλέον έχουν γίνει τετραπέρατα σας είχα υποσχεθεί pics αλλα..ποτε δεν είναι αργά :Happy: 
(η ποιότητα στις photos δεν είναι τόσο καλή ..)








ο "πολονεζακος" έχει γίνει κανονικός κόκορας με ουρα,"κικιρικου" και τα πάντα όλα!άντρακλας...και πολύ προστατευτικός!!!


(buttercup comb)

και οι πολωνέζες του  :Big Grin: 







silkies

(walnut comb)


ameraucanas


(pea comb)




και 3 υβρίδια για φρέσκα αβγουλάκια 2 κόκκινες και 1 λευκη




aaaaa μισές δουλειές έκανα πάλι τα κόκκινα δεν τα έχω σε photo...μια φαίνεται στη πρώτη ...;/

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανεμορφα ολα τους

----------


## xrisam

Όλα όμορφα είναι ειδικά τα ξεμαλλιάρικά κοτόπουλα έχουνε πολύ πλάκα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρε βρε κάτι όμορφα πουλάκια !!! 
Οι γαλοπούλες είναι λατρεία και να ξέρεις πολύ καλές μανούλες αν κάτσουν !!!  :Animal0031: 
Εντάξει τα κοτόπουλα είναι ένα προς ένα ξεχωριστό !!! 
Οι μαύρες κοτουλες με τα τριχωτά μάγουλα είναι τεεελειες με αυτό το βλέμμα ! Χαχα 

Σπύρο όλα τέλεια , εύχομαι να αυξηθούν και να γίνουν ακόμα πιο όμορφα ! 

Θα περιμένουμε στο θέμα τους να καμαρώσουμε και τα όμορφα ringneck εεε ; :Embarrassment:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## ringneck

> Βρε βρε κάτι όμορφα πουλάκια !!! 
> Οι γαλοπούλες είναι λατρεία και να ξέρεις πολύ καλές μανούλες αν κάτσουν !!! 
> Εντάξει τα κοτόπουλα είναι ένα προς ένα ξεχωριστό !!! 
> Οι μαύρες κοτουλες με τα τριχωτά μάγουλα είναι τεεελειες με αυτό το βλέμμα ! Χαχα 
> 
> Σπύρο όλα τέλεια , εύχομαι να αυξηθούν και να γίνουν ακόμα πιο όμορφα ! 
> 
> Θα περιμένουμε στο θέμα τους να καμαρώσουμε και τα όμορφα ringneck εεε ;


τα μαύρα είναι μικρούλια ακόμα λογικά θα φουντώσουν και άλλο τα "μουσακια" τους...η συγκεκριμένη ράτσα κάνει και "πράσινα" αβγά  :Happy: 

προσεχώς νέα και από τ ringneck...
μην ξεχνάμε και το ζεύγος πάρλα-πίπα τα loveberdινια μου axxaax

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ω ναι τα lovebirds !!! Πωπω πως μου διέφυγαν ?  :Ashamed0005: 

Αντε Σπύρο περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία να τα δούμε !!  :Happy0045: 

Αυτά τα πράσινα αυγά είναι καλά για την χοληστερίνη ή λάθος θυμάμαι ;

----------


## stefos

Πολύ ωραία φτιαξε εχεις δημιουργήσει εκεί , μπράβο !!

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα ειναι ολα αλλα εχω μια ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια στις silkies.

----------


## ringneck

όντως τα "σιλκιες" είναι απίστευτα
φάτσονια τρελα!λίγο χαζουλιά μου φαίνονται αλλα ίσος επειδή είναι και μικρούλια ακόμα

μάριε ναι κάτι τέτοια λέγανε για τα πράσινα αβγά αλλα είναι μονο λόγια δεν υπάρχει κάποια ερευνα να το αποδεικνύει πάντως εδώ πάτρα σε λαϊκή κ σ χασάπικο που έχει τύχη να δω να πουλάνε και ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι πάντα τους μένουν και ο κόσμος φοβάται να τα αγοράσει λόγο χρώματος...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ούτε καν ήξερα αυτά τα είδη. Πολύ όμορφα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Σπύρο, είσαι πολύ τυχερός! Που να ήμουν στην θέση σου.... Έχω μεγάλη αδυναμία στις κότες! Ιδιαίτερα στις silkies!!! Υπέροχα είναι όλα τους! Να σου ζήσουν όλα και να μεγαλώσει και άλλο η φάρμα σου!

----------


## Manostyro

Πολύ όμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## ringneck

νέα μέλη στη φάρμα  :Animal0031:  :Animal0031:  :Animal0031: 




silkies ζευγαράκι


ορτύκακια  ζευγαράκι  :Happy: 
ελπίζω να αρχίσουν σύντομα να γεννάνε γιατί τα αβγουλάκια τους προορίζονται για τα παπαγαλινια μου

και περιμένω τις επόμενες μέρες να μ στείλουν αβγά από jumbo για να τα βάλω στη μηχανή  :Happy: 




brahma light blue  γίγαντας
είναι 3 μηνών k ήδη φαίνεται μεγαλύτερος από κάτι 3κιλες κοταρες π έχω  :: 

την άλλη βδομάδα θα σας δείξω και το υπόλοιπο "κοπαδακι" του





araucana (tufted+rumpless)

ο άγριος τς παρέας σήμερα ήμουνα τυχερός που δεν όρμησε axxaaxax είναι αιμοβόρος άντρας...
αυτή η ράτσα βγαίνει με και χωρίς τούφες(στα αυτιά)
με και χωρίς ουρα
και είναι μια από τις ράτσες π κάνουν μπλε - πράσινα αβγουλάκια 


το γυναικάκι του ήταν στην αίθουσα τοκετού  :Big Grin: 









τα "πολονεζακια" k ameraucana είναι πιο πίσω στο θέμα επειδή μ γέμισε η κάρτα δεν τους έβγαλα άλλες..

----------


## Cristina

Ένα και ένα!! Πανέμορφα!
Τα κοκόρια τα έχεις μαζί στον ίδιο χώρο;

----------


## ringneck

> Ένα και ένα!! Πανέμορφα!
> Τα κοκόρια τα έχεις μαζί στον ίδιο χώρο;


όχι χριστίνα είναι όλα χωρισμένα σε ράτσες εκτος από το κομμάτι τον araucana που φιλοξενεί λόγο χώρου και όλα τα μικρά ηλικιακά κοτοπουλάκια αλλα  το φθινόπωρο θα το χωρίσω στ μέση για να πάνε στη μια μεριά τα brahma...


δυστυχώς έχουμε μάχες και για αυτό και τι ώρες π τα αφήνουμε για να "βοσκήσουν" τα αφήνουμε ελευθερα ράτσα ράτσα...

----------


## ringneck



----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφες κοτουλες ολες αλλα εχω αδυναμια στις silkies... να σου ζησουν

----------


## Cristina

Πω πω...  Ή απαραίτητη οργάνωση! Το ήξερα για τις μάχες αλλά έλεγα μήπως πχ τα silky είναι χαλαρά και δεν έχουν ενδιαφέρον στο να μαλώνουν , να χαλάνε τα " ρούχα" τους...( χαζομαρες λέω) από την άλλη τα araucana μου κάνουν για ταραχοποιοι! Τα αρσενικά κελαηδούν το ίδιο στις ράτσες που έχεις; 
Όταν έχεις πάθος με κάτι... φαίνεται!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Γουαου! Δεν το περιμενα να εντυπωσιαστω απο κοτοπουλα! Πολυ ιδιαιτερα ολα τους!

----------


## ringneck

> Πω πω...  Ή απαραίτητη οργάνωση! Το ήξερα για τις μάχες αλλά έλεγα μήπως πχ τα silky είναι χαλαρά και δεν έχουν ενδιαφέρον στο να μαλώνουν , να χαλάνε τα " ρούχα" τους...( χαζομαρες λέω) από την άλλη τα araucana μου κάνουν για ταραχοποιοι! Τα αρσενικά κελαηδούν το ίδιο στις ράτσες που έχεις; 
> Όταν έχεις πάθος με κάτι... φαίνεται!


όλα σχεδόν το ίδιο αλλα έχουν πιο μπάσο αλλα πιο ψιλό λάλημα..
πλακα έχει στις αρχές όταν αρχίσουν να "λαλανε" ειδικά τα silkies κάνουν σαν τον ταρζάν 
αχαχαχαχαχαχ




πήγαινε στο 0.35'' και θα καταλάβεις ..

----------


## Cristina

Όντως!!! Τι πλάκα έχουν!!!
Μα είναι πα-νε-μορ-φα!!!!! Είναι σαν λουτρινα κουρδιστά!!! Χαρά οφθαλμών αυτές οι κότες!!! 
Ένα ζευγαράκι να είχα στο μπαλκόνι... 
Έχεις μεγάλη έκταση  και πολύ ωραία θέα! Τι να πω...υπερτυχερος! Μήπως θέλετε βοήθεια;; Χαχαχα!! Πετάγομαι!
Που είσαι, βλέπω πράσινο..

----------


## Soulaki

Κοτούλες με μποτάκια....πολυ όμορφες.

----------

